# ---



## User93 (Feb 26, 2009)

---


----------



## nursee81 (Feb 26, 2009)

*Re: Help VERY needed.. Maybe next day pill side effect?*

are you having any abd pain?  Call and see if you can get in sooner with your gyn>


----------



## User93 (Feb 26, 2009)

*Re: Help VERY needed.. Maybe next day pill side effect?*

---


----------



## X4biddenxLustX (Feb 26, 2009)

*Re: Help VERY needed.. Maybe next day pill side effect?*

It sounds like it COULD be a side effect from the morning after pill. I've taken if a few times and it always gives me weird side effects and messes with my period when I do get it. 

If your really worried about pregnancy you could possibly depending on how long it's been since you've taken the pill and how long it has been since your suppose to get your actual period. 

But I'd suggest calling your gyna too just to make sure everything is okay. Try explaining your situation and concern to whoever picks up the phone at the doctor's office, usually they'll try harder to fit you in asap. 

I hope everything is okay!


----------



## User93 (Feb 26, 2009)

*Re: Help VERY needed.. Maybe next day pill side effect?*

---


----------



## X4biddenxLustX (Feb 26, 2009)

*Re: Help VERY needed.. Maybe next day pill side effect?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Alibi* 

 
_Thank you! I had my period a little bit more than 2 weeks ago. 2 weeks before that the condom broke. But I took the pill, I was really afraid and aware of it, but well, we just can't even consider having a baby now. So 2 weeks after the pill, my period came as usual. I thought I'm pretty much safe, because I got it. After my period finished, I made 2 different pregnancy tests, and both were negative. So I chilled down. And now in about 16 days after the period I get this blood spotting..._

 
I think as far as pregnancy goes, your safe right now. The morning after pill has a much larger dose of hormones than a regular birth control pill does. So I would expect for some spotting. But if your still worried you can always take another one in a few days or if your doctor's office can take in you soon, have them do a test for you. 

I totally understand what you mean about not being able to have a baby right now. I had a little accident about a week and a half ago and I didn't have money for the morning after pill. At that moment I was still on my period which this month was abnormally long due to my birth control (but I was on antibiotics which cancels out the birth control). So meh


----------



## User93 (Feb 27, 2009)

*Re: Help VERY needed.. Maybe next day pill side effect?*

Thank you girls for replying 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I was freaking out the whole night and went to the gyn today... She told me to "stop reading doubtful medical articles in the internet" lol, and said I'm ok, and there is no sign of any pregnancy, that the blood can be reaction to the ovulation actually. Pheeeeeeew!!!!


----------



## kittykit (Feb 27, 2009)

*Re: Help VERY needed.. Maybe next day pill side effect?*

I'm glad to hear all is clear! I try to avoid reading medical stuffs on the internet and go to see my doctor instead if I've any doubts. If it's nothing 'too personal', I'll call my dad up.

I know how it feels when your little brain is telling you, 'Oh no, this sounds like what I've...'


----------



## User93 (Feb 27, 2009)

*Re: Help VERY needed.. Maybe next day pill side effect?*

---


----------



## X4biddenxLustX (Feb 27, 2009)

*Re: Help VERY needed.. Maybe next day pill side effect?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kittykit* 

 
_I'm glad to hear all is clear! I try to avoid reading medical stuffs on the internet and go to see my doctor instead if I've any doubts. If it's nothing 'too personal', I'll call my dad up.

I know how it feels when your little brain is telling you, 'Oh no, this sounds like what I've...'_

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Alibi* 

 
_Yeah...I'm always finding every single symptome I'm reading about and almost fainting in my chair._

 
I agree, sometimes by reading all of that medical stuff the inner hypochondriac in all of us starts to come out. I know I'm the exact same way.


----------



## NutMeg (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Help VERY needed.. Maybe next day pill side effect?*


----------



## User93 (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Help VERY needed.. Maybe next day pill side effect?*

---


----------



## Jessica0984 (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Help VERY needed.. Maybe next day pill side effect?*

I'm happy that everything is okay! I have spotting during ovulation and it is perfectly normal.


----------

